
A Satellite View of River Width - caiobegotti
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=86172&src=eoa-iotd
======
DrScump
exact same link already posted yesterday.

~~~
dang
I just noticed this comment. A small number of reposts is ok when a story
hasn't had attention in about a year (see the FAQ linked at the bottom of most
pages). In addition, we sometimes invite people to repost substantive stories
that didn't get much attention. This is what happened here.

Please don't flag a story just for being a repost. If it has already had
significant discussion, then it's fine (indeed helpful) to flag as a dupe, but
that wasn't the case here, and a fine substantive post ended up getting buried
unfairly.

